# Reusable makeup pads - Knit



## BeadsNyarn

Eco friendly, reusable make up remover pads

Super easy FREE pattern 
Simple Knitted square. It does not need much material. I made mine from stash yarn.

I love these little pads. Super soft on the skin. Suitable for all skin types.

Machine washable and dryable. Will last for years!

Enjoy!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/makeup-remover-pads-3


----------



## no1girl

what is a makeup pad please?


----------



## SouthernGirl

a reusable pad to remove make-up. is considered green.


----------



## StellasKnits

Thank you so much for this cute pattern! In the future, don't forget to put "knit or crochet" in the title and the price of your pattern in the listing. I've fixed your listing for you.


----------



## BeadsNyarn

Thanks!


----------



## StellasKnits

BeadsNyarn said:


> Thanks!


 :thumbup: Of course! Welcome to the DPS! Looking forward to seeing more of your designs.


----------



## lsdlong

Thanks for sharing your pattern. I have made crocheted ones but never knitted. Love the little bag to put them in.
Nice simple gift.


----------



## BeadsNyarn

thank you!


----------



## Montana Gramma

I made my DIL cotton pads to remove makeup as she cannot stand the feel of a cotton ball or anything similar. I made 30, put in a jar for the counter, she always has a fresh pad. I like to use sock weight and a big hook so they are pliable, crocheted in the round to fit a tall olive jar! They wash up nicely.


----------



## yona

Thank you.


----------



## ginnieS

Montana Gramma, what size hook do you use with your sock yarn?


----------



## quiltwiz

I use pads like these and love them. Clean my skin better than anything else.
Thanks gor youe pattern.


----------



## anita4mk

I love this idea but don't they become horribly stained over time? Just being practical.


----------



## BeadsNyarn

I have been using mine for quite a while and they are not stained. Some colors do fade with time.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma

Thank you for the pattern. I'm thinking these will be nice gifts for my sister-in-laws for Christmas. I try to make them something every year.


----------



## 3rabbitspatterns

Interesting idea. I haven't seen nothing similar


----------



## BeadsNyarn

thank you!
A tiny square can go a long way....I also keep a stash for nail polish removing. Works great!


----------



## SouthernGirl

great idea. thanks.


----------

